# Weight Pulling from this Weekend



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Here are some photos of the weight pull on Saturday and Sunday (none of Nubs pulling yet). Man these dogs were fun to watch! Some of them I know their names, some I'm not sure of so I'll do my best!

Violet- American Pit Bull Terrier - I just LOVE her pink harness!


Chance - American Pit Bull Terrier RESCUE - One of the top Pits in the country for Weight Pulling


I think Hunter- American Pit Bull Terrier


Panda- American Pit Bull Terrier - Such a doll!



Samoyed - not sure if this is the same dog or not. I know the second photo is Paris, but I'm not 100% sure if the first one is her as well or one of the other breeder's dogs. Paris is also in my Agility class and both Samoyeds are owned by my Agility instructor who was also the Weight Pull Judge for the weekend. Small world!



Flash- Malinois - He took 1st place on Sunday away from Nubs by one pull. Very excited and LOVED to pull. The first Malinois I've seen pull.


More to come!!!!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Dodger - Labrador Retriever


German Shepherd 


I Wish this photo turned out better! This is Kaiser - Bull Terrier. I just LOVED this dog. You want to talk about a Terrier attitude, he had just the perfect Bull Terrier temperament. He was just a goofy, happy boy who loved to be petted but had that "I'm a Big Bad dog" attitude. I LOVE Him!!!



If you think Weight Pulling is only for the Larger dogs, think again!

The Basenji's Nala, Mojo, and I can't remember the 3rd's name! *cries* Photos are not in order according to names. I don't remember who is who lol!




One more posting!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm not sure what this dog was or what his name was but he did pretty well. I think this was one of his first pulls.


And this is Pistol! The name fit him perfectly!


This photo will be framed and hung on my wall in between his 2 ribbons. I just LOVE this photo!!!


Nubs and myself:

And this one is included just because it shows his personality so well!

Goof Ball!

I hope everyone enjoyed. I'll hope to actually get some of Nubs here in the next few days if they turned out. For every 1 photo that turned out there was 4 that didn't. It was an indoor pull that was only lighted by the open barn door at the other end of the barn so lighting was rough and the floors were all dirt since the barn was a riding arena. It was rough that was for sure but so much fun!


----------



## IowaDogLover (Apr 8, 2010)

I really enjoyed this thread! I would love to see more!


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

Those are very good pictures, I really enjoyed them. Would really love to see anymore that you have, especially Nubs.(I love that name!)


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

More? OK, I'll see what I have...

A lot of people on here has seen this video before, but if you haven't seen Nubs Pulling before here is a video of him from the Michigan Classic a month ago (its about a 3min long video with also some training and what is involved with him to get him to WP and such)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdIeIXE7S5w

This was before I even thought about starting weight pulling:


From Nubs's first official WP


I don't have a lot at this moment. I'm normally in the pulls so I can't take photos as often as I like. I've also been very shy in the past and scared to get in the way so I haven't taken many photos in the past. I"m just now getting to the point where I"ll jump right in and take photos. The flash can distract the dog along with having another person at the end of the chute can also be distracting.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Nubby is such a good boy! You should be so proud!


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

Thank you for posting these! Nubs is so adorable! I love the last pic of you and him together.


----------



## sablegsd (Jan 24, 2010)

Great pictures!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

WAY TO GO NUBSTER!!!!   Can you hear me cheering from down here in TX? I know you are so proud of him. 

Never would have thought of a Basenji doing weight pulling!


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

*please excuse the ignorance in this post--these ARE genuine questions and I am NOT trying to make anyone upset*

Doesn't the pulling like that hurt them? Is it really hard on them? I guess I would think that it would strain their muscles and cause damage.

Like I said, I really don't know anything about it and am just trying to learn! Thanks!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

I love that last picture also! Thanks for the great shots


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Jod-dog said:


> *please excuse the ignorance in this post--these ARE genuine questions and I am NOT trying to make anyone upset*
> 
> Doesn't the pulling like that hurt them? Is it really hard on them? I guess I would think that it would strain their muscles and cause damage.
> 
> Like I said, I really don't know anything about it and am just trying to learn! Thanks!


Weight pulling for dogs is a lot like rock climbing or doing heavy exercises for us. There is always a chance of a dog getting hurt, but no more of a chance then we humans take exercising. Honestly Weight Pulling has no more harm to it then Agility does. Torn ligaments are pretty common in the sport but it is the same in Agility. Heck torn ligaments happen just by your dog jumping off the couch wrong. 

The Harnesses are made in such a way to distribute weight as evenly as possible to cause as little harm to the body as it can. The dogs are conditioned over time so it's not like your tossing in your neighbors dog who lays in the yard all day and expecting them to pull 30 times their own body weight. These dogs are worked up over time to do major weight. Just like in humans, you work it up to the weight you want. I'll be doing some more work with Nubs this month and next month he should be able to pull more then he did this time. It's not something that just happens, it takes work.

Make sense? I would never make Nubs do anything that I think would cause him harm. As soon as I think might cause himself harm I take him out and know where to start working at for next time. These dogs are breeding dogs or well loved pets. No one wants to hurt them (and if the owners don't see the signs the WP judge is there to make the call for them)


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

I know you don't want to hurt them...I guess I am just a worrywart! LOL 

Thanks for explaining it...I know the basics of dog care and things...but I haven't studied all the show/agility/pulling/etc... aspects of dog ownership. The largest dog I have ever owned was 20 lbs....LOL


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

That last pic is adorable!!!


----------

